# Schwalbe tires



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Not very happy with their weight, a lot heavier than claimed
Thunder Burt 27.5 2.1 snakeskin EVO claimed 480 gr
Rocket Ron 27.5 2.25 snakeskin EVO claimed 550 gr


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

26" non-snakeskin EVO version is pretty much exactly as is it should be, Thunder Burt is actually some 10g lighter then in specs.


----------



## wala (Aug 5, 2010)

Got a 29x2.1 Thunder Burt non-SS claimed 435, actual 485, sent it back and the replacement came in at 425.

29x2.25 Rocket Ron claimed 525, actual was 505. Seems like luck of the draw.


----------



## Devincicx (Nov 20, 2011)

my rocket ron 29 x 2.25 snakeskin were 679 and 639g, what a shame


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

The last couple of Rocket Ron's I got were each about 20 grams
heavier than what they should have been.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I weighed about 20 Panaracer 2.1's (as I recall) and the range was 530-610 gr or so. This was at least five years ago, but the manufacturing tolerances don't seem to have improved. The interesting aspect (TO ME) is whether the lighter tires are deficient or the heavier tires are excessive (could relate to the manufacturers "claimed weight", but I'm not certain that can be considered gospel).


----------



## 08_Yukon hard tail (Sep 14, 2008)

My Thuder Burt 29x2.1 SS came [email protected] 526 grams


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

My Thunder Burt Race Guard 2.1 came in under weight at 470g. Usually my Schwalbe's are over weight though however you can't really complain cause they are still light tires for what they are.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

maxxis aspen 29 x 2.1 (120tpi) claimed 530g, actual 510g. tubeless sealed up considerably easier than any lightweight schwalbe too. I love the tread patterns & low weight of schwalbe tyres, but they're just too fragile for where I live & ride.


----------



## UtahJohn (Feb 6, 2014)

The tire is always too heavy until you get the first flat, then it was obviously manufactured way too light!


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

UtahJohn said:


> The tire is always too heavy until you get the first flat, then it was obviously manufactured way too light!


Wisdom.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

Store sent me the wrong version of the Thunder Burt. I get evo everything since I never have a problem on my trails in Michigan. I ride through rough rockgardens and downhill and never had a flat. Anyways they sent me the pacestar version and it came in at 432grams. Was happy with that. Isn't the Evo supposed to be under 400 grams though? Anyways almost time to order a new one. No knobbies left in the center and corner knobbies are ready to flake off. But this is with 500 miles on it which is pretty decent being a rear tire that I constantly lock up. LOL


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ramborage said:


> Store sent me the wrong version of the Thunder Burt. I get evo everything since I never have a problem on my trails in Michigan. I ride through rough rockgardens and downhill and never had a flat. Anyways they sent me the pacestar version and it came in at 432grams. Was happy with that. Isn't the Evo supposed to be under 400 grams though? Anyways almost time to order a new one. No knobbies left in the center and corner knobbies are ready to flake off. But this is with 500 miles on it which is pretty decent being a rear tire that I constantly lock up. LOL


Given this is the WW subforum, and a Schwalbe discussion, I'm obliged to guide you to Schwalbe FF.

Aside from mud/heavy damp, there is no debate in terms of lightness to performance.


----------



## Trevor723 (Sep 16, 2014)

Thunder Burt 29x2.1 snakeskin - 23g overweight, meh but tolerable
Racing Ralph 29x2.25 snakeskin - 84g overweight, promptly returned! Hope the replacement is closer to spec.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

2015 Schwalbe Thunder Burt 27.5x2.1 Evolution LiteSkin. Claimed: 415g. Actual: 467g, 463g, 444g and 439g.


----------



## Trevor723 (Sep 16, 2014)

Trevor723 said:


> Thunder Burt 29x2.1 snakeskin - 23g overweight, meh but tolerable
> Racing Ralph 29x2.25 snakeskin - 84g overweight, promptly returned! Hope the replacement is closer to spec.


The next Racing Ralph came in at 666g. Still overweight, and a bit ominous. Decided to run this one anyway.


----------



## daponik (Apr 22, 2011)

Just bought a Rocket Ron 27.5x2.25 at the LBS. Claimed 490, Actual was 487.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

CuddlyToast said:


> Wisdom.


my WTB tires have been super durable, great traction and haven't had a flat all year on technical Rocky riding and a number of new trails with sharp stumps from recent brush clearing.

my tires are obviously too heavy and I haven't spent enough money on tires this year. Weenies. I have spent 0 time on the trail dealing with flats or any other tire related issues, that's worth every gram.

consider this, the guy that wins the World Championship every year would win it even if his tires weighed a hundred more grams each. No question.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Back2MTB said:


> my WTB tires have been super durable, great traction and haven't had a flat all year on technical Rocky riding and a number of new trails with sharp stumps from recent brush clearing.
> 
> my tires are obviously too heavy and I haven't spent enough money on tires this year. Weenies. I have spent 0 time on the trail dealing with flats or any other tire related issues, that's worth every gram.
> 
> consider this, the guy that wins the World Championship every year would win it even if his tires weighed a hundred more grams each. No question.


Tip: If you think everything to do with WW is ridiculous, don't visit the subforum, and don't post in it.


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't think it's all ridiculous but I do think shaving weight off tires about the worst place to do it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Back2MTB said:


> I don't think it's all ridiculous but I do think shaving weight off tires about the worst place to do it.


I hear you on the flat bit. A lot of the lightest tires have zero sidewall protection. Also, agreed that they don't work in a lot of places, like a brush clearing. However, I think there are some smart choices people can make, in in some cases you can drop a pound in rubber alone. (Don't confuse this with oversized condom use.)


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Back2MTB said:


> .Weenies. I have spent 0 time on the trail dealing with flats or any other tire related issues, that's worth every gram.


Neither did I, just a matter of choosing the right tire for your trail conditions, in my case the overweighted Schwalbes in the first pics are doing their work perfectly.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

Any tips on mounting a Racing Ralph? I was trying to mount one in place of my Ground Control...and I cannot get it to seat...even with an air compressor. I tried using some soap on the bead to no avail. Put my GC back on and it seated on the first shot. What am I missing?

I've mounted all kinds of Specialized tubeless tires and never had any issues. Is there some trick to mounting Schwalbe tires?


----------



## Back2MTB (Jun 4, 2014)

RS VR6 said:


> Any tips on mounting a Racing Ralph? I was trying to mount one in place of my Ground Control...and I cannot get it to seat...even with an air compressor. I tried using some soap on the bead to no avail. Put my GC back on and it seated on the first shot. What am I missing?
> 
> I've mounted all kinds of Specialized tubeless tires and never had any issues. Is there some trick to mounting Schwalbe tires?


Two tips:

Remove the valve core before using compressor

Try adding a little sealant before putting the tire on the rim before attempting to seat with a compressor sans valve core.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

Another PIA trick is to install a tube first, to seat the bead. Leave it that way for a short period of time. Then pop one side off and take the tube out. Then try again. Usually having one side already seated makes it a lot easier. Still a pain tho.


----------



## sfer1 (Feb 22, 2009)

RS VR6 said:


> Any tips on mounting a Racing Ralph? I was trying to mount one in place of my Ground Control...and I cannot get it to seat...even with an air compressor. I tried using some soap on the bead to no avail. Put my GC back on and it seated on the first shot. What am I missing?
> 
> I've mounted all kinds of Specialized tubeless tires and never had any issues. Is there some trick to mounting Schwalbe tires?


It's always easier if you mount it with a tube for at least a day first.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

The tire is used with barely any miles. Friend let me borrow the tire to see if I'll like it.

It seems like more work than its worth. I spent 1.5 hours trying to mount it up. Watched a bunch of Youtube videos. If the tire is this difficult to mount...I'll just stick with the Specialized tires...they mount up in minutes.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

The thin sidewalls are always tough. As mentioned I also leave a tube in overnight.

I also found the Specialized SWorks Renegades tough to mount tho.


----------



## jimification (Apr 12, 2011)

I actually spoke to Schwalbe about weight variation a while ago. They said it's just part of the manufacturing process. I didn't understand exactly but something to do with repeated use of the same mold. What I wonder is exactly where that additional weight goes and do the heavier tyres actually offer more wear / protection?

Anyway, I think their acceptable tolerances are 10%, so if your tyre is more than 10% overweight I believe they will change it for you.

I'm actually surprised no-one has offered weighed tyres for sale - in WW terms it's quite a cheap way of saving weight and I would be surprised if people wouldn't pay a little more for a guarranteed light one.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

jimification said:


> I actually spoke to Schwalbe about weight variation a while ago. They said it's just part of the manufacturing process. I didn't understand exactly but something to do with repeated use of the same mold. What I wonder is exactly where that additional weight goes and do the heavier tyres actually offer more wear / protection?
> 
> Anyway, I think their acceptable tolerances are 10%, so if your tyre is more than 10% overweight I believe they will change it for you.
> 
> I'm actually surprised no-one has offered weighed tyres for sale - in WW terms it's quite a cheap way of saving weight and I would be surprised if people wouldn't pay a little more for a guarranteed light one.


I always wondered the same. You are making the same thing 10,000 times from the same mold, and presumably putting the same weight of raw materials into each one. Would be interesting to find out why tires in particular are so random.

Also, good idea re actual weights for tires as they are sold.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone checked weight for a Thunder Burt Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar 26 X 2.10 TL-R? 

Claimed weight is 455g.

Just got one, still in the mail.


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey...how about this idea: does Anyone know how to create a editable online page, like Wikipedia style...where we all could enter our verified tire weights? With all the tire models in first column and many other blank columns next to it for us to type in? This could be for all the brands in one place! Would be cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

There is one for 29ers, maintained by meltingfeather:
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...MgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

phlegm said:


> There is one for 29ers, maintained by meltingfeather:
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/spr...MgTrSzkTcmpCbmF5Y0Q0cmd6VGdTN0JsUWotQnc&hl=en


Nice!!!! Also interesting to see the popularity of each one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andrepsz (Jan 28, 2013)

andrepsz said:


> Anyone checked weight for a Thunder Burt Evo SnakeSkin PaceStar 26 X 2.10 TL-R?
> 
> Claimed weight is 455g.
> 
> Just got one, still in the mail.


All right tire arrived today at 460g...not to bad of a discrepancy. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost_HTX (Sep 19, 2014)

I just took delivery of a pair of Kojaks (slick touring / commuting tyres). Stated weight is approx. 295g each (26 x 1.35).

Mine are 315g and 320g. 20 - 25g more weight than advertised. Not 10% more but not far away.


----------

